# Potamogeton gayi



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't hear people talking much about this plant anymore, which is kinda surprising to me considering how much Amano uses it. I thought I would share some of my experience with the plant.

About a year and a half ago I made my first attempt at growing this plant. It has very thin stems and leaves. While the stems stand erect, the alternate leaves in rows of two slightly arch. I always liked the graceful look to it. I had it in a 20 gallon aquarium which was set up at my mothers house along with some Anubias, Moneywort, and Micranthemoides. The tank had a single 55 watt PC and a Carbo Plus system running for C02. After an ajustment period of a couple months it began growing and spreading fairly quickly.

When my Mother became ill, I began to neglect the tank. The Carbo plus block ran dry, the water wasn't being changed, and duckweed and and other litter blocked light to the plants below. The Potamageton began to thin out and die back. After a few months when my Mother was moved to a care facility I had to move everything out of the house. I moved the tank to my shop and pretty much ignored the Potamogeton, filling the tank with Anubias and Cryps. No C02 was injected and the plants were only fed once a week. To my surprise, the Potamogeton began sprouting up all over the tank. I let it do its thing, but still used the tank to constantly pull other plants in and out for my business. Only when I cut off the light for extended periods of time with large cryps or Anubias would it die back. When it was exposed to more light, it would grow back each time. Only now has the plant completely disappeared because I probably vacumed out the last remnants of the rhizomes during a cleaning.

Kasselmann describes it as an undemanding plant and "ideal for the aquarium". She goes on to say that the indications are that the ideal water conditions for this plant are soft water and slightly alkaline, which pretty much describes my water. From my experience, it seems to be a pretty resiliant plant that only needs moderate direct light and will go down hill quickly if it is too shaded.

Potamogeton gayi has become somewhat cosmopolitan, showing up in America, Europe, and even Australia, but was originally from southern South America. It is only available in the USA commercially from importers. For such an easy plant, I am surprised it is not mass produced in this country. This is the only picture I took of the plant while it was in its prime, and I don't know if the picture really gives you the sense of what this plant looks like. If you have the Kasselmann book, take a look at the picture to get a better sense of its graceful simplicity.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

P. Gayi is a great plant Robert.
When I first put it in my tanks it struggled it seemed but since it settled in it has become a rather prolific plant spreading with runners all over the place. It took a lot longer then I thought it would to "establish". 
When I had my lighting higher and the CO2 cranking, it took on some reddish hints in the coloration but after lowering the lighting for the summer months the plant is turning a bit more green and I think I like it more.
Shading of the bottoms is a problem with this plant I have found though as you mention, the stems will turn brown and get frail eventually leading to a perfectly healthy looking stem floating to the top of the tank. However I just cut off the lower portion , stick it back in the substrate and it takes off again.
Its a great plant to use in a tank where you need a spray of thin leaves to accent the look. roud:


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, it seems to react quickly to lack of light, and bounce back when light is restored. What is interesting about this plant is that although it is a stem plant, it does develop a rhizome and runners which will sprout up new growth if the leaves and stems die off. Amano uses this plant quite artistically.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

It's a weed.. one of my favorite's!
Plus, it pearl's like no other plant.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I got it a while back from lbsfarms and it's been growing great. Funny thing is that I have fairly hard water, about kH 10 degrees, and even in not-so-high light (shoplight over a 40 gal, surface almost covered with floating plants), it turns into a peachy color. So even if Kasselmann says soft and acidic give it a try!

The way it sends out runners throughout the tank makes it sort-of high maintenance, but still worth the trouble.

My Festivums have it declared delicious lettuce... even if I stick it into some dense growth they find it within the hour and shred it. :fish:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I tried to grow this plant on a couple of occasions and never had any real luck with it. I guess I should obtain some more and give it another shot.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

It does seem to take a bit to get settled. I started off with a few sprigs from Craig last year and the stuff grows like a weed for me too...of course pumping obnoxious lights tend to do that for most of my plants...sheesh. I actually like the subtle blood red color the leaves get and the way the entire plant pearls.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

It grows very well for me. Pearls like crazy even without CO2! Only thing I don't like is it sends out way too many runners, wish it just grows into a clump.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The speed that this stuff grows at has always made it into a turn off for me. :icon_frow


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm curious if people are still growing this plant. Do you still like it? Its actually become more widely available in the USA since this post was started.


----------

